# Donations needed



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am posting this for Bonnie Palmer (Bonnie's Angels). We all love her Angels and Bonnie is such a nice, sweet, caring person. Bonnie is Vice President of a rescue called Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue. Their funds are very low and they are going to need help to keep saving these babies. Bonnie puts a lot of her own money and time into the rescue. So if you can help her, please send your donations to: Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue,Inc. 310 South Range Road Cocoa, Florida 32926
Please include your address so they can send you a receipt for your taxes.
Thank You,
Cindy


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Mar 22 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749837


> Hi everyone,
> I am posting this for Bonnie Palmer (Bonnie's Angels). We all love her Angels and Bonnie is such a nice, sweet, caring person. Bonnie is Vice President of a rescue called Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue. Their funds are very low and they are going to need help to keep saving these babies. Bonnie puts a lot of her own money and time into the rescue. So if you can help her, please send your donations to: Florida Yorkie and Maltese Rescue,Inc. 310 South Range Road Cocoa, Florida 32926
> Please include your address so they can send you a receipt for your taxes.
> Thank You,
> Cindy[/B]


Cindy - Can you donate online with PayPal? I think a lot more people would donate that way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll ask and see if they have a paypal account


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

</span>They don't have pay pal, so I know it makes it more difficult to donate, but please try to help them.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

bumping up


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

bump


----------

